# Tecumseh HM80



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On a Tecumseh HM80 Spec 155627X Family 4TPXS 3182BA. I am having a fit with the carburetor. I have completely cleaned with carb cleaner, compressed air, and tag wire. I have instaled new o-rings on the main jet tube. Checked the float level. Cleaned the bowl nut. replaced the bowl gasket. Replaced the manifold to carb gasket. Installed new spark plug.

The engine starts great. but when I move the choke to the off position, the engine starts to lug down, backfire, hunt, surge. If I move the choke lever on just a little bit the engine runs better, not great but better. The engine will not run with the choke fully on.

I have had the carb off several times to check and recheck the settings and for cleanliness. I still cannot make it run decent on full throttle. (runs a little better on part throttle). Any help suggestions or ideas will be greatly appreciated.

T


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

only things I can think of is maybe the timing is off slightly (flywheel key) or you might have to bite the bullet and get a new carb


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> you might have to bite the bullet and get a new carb



That would be the thing to do, Most Tecumseh carbs have a non cleanable port. Once the port gets plugged it's history, I have soaked a couple for up to a week with no results.











At fifty bux a hour shop rate If I can't drop the bowl while the carb is mounted, Clean the bowl nut (main jet) then shoot cleaner up the emulsion tube and get it running they get a new carb.....

On average the carbs run anywhere between $55/$80, Not really worth the time and parts to rebuild not knowing if it will work right afterward.


----------

